# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Information on Hypancistrus sp. "Lower Rio Xingu"

## windy1958

hi everyone
can anone give me any information about hypancistrus sp lower rio xingus
ive surfed the web and cant find out much about them

----------


## Gecko

Useful links

Post #8
http://www.plecofanatics.com/forum/s...u+hypancistrus

http://www.plecofanatics.com/article...ntry.php?e=323

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog...pecies_id=1342

----------


## windy1958

thanks gecko
ive read all them before it still does'nt give me whats their max adult size,
are they aggressive towards others

----------


## Gecko

Since they are relatively newly discovered, not much is written...but fair to say that they will not differ too much from the rest of the Hypancistrus spp...max size should be as per L66 or L400. Aggression level towards con sp. should be high since they are territorial and would need to fight for premium cave space for breeding. My 2 cents :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

I'm guessing they will be in the range of a L066 in size.
Probably under 5" TL or 4" SL.
The reason I say this is because the largest specimens seen in our LFS are about that range.
And they look like adults too.
Not quite near as massive as some L333's that came in this season.

I could be wrong though...  :Opps: 
As we may not have seen the largest specimens yet.
Its just speculation on my part at this point base on what I've seen in LFS stocks.

----------


## windy1958

thank you everyone for the input
i aquired 4 on the weekend biggest is about 11cms the rest are about 9cms  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy: 
great loooking fish just have to try and find some more now  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Cup

It is impossible to typecast these fish, since there are at least three, and probably more, different species in the designation.

----------


## windy1958

i think i have 2 different sps in the tank 
2 of them look like hypancistrus gurupa, as for the other 2 got no idea

----------


## Cup

Well, god damn, you better watch out---given your very successful breeding track record, you don't want those guys hybridizing.  :Mad:

----------


## eeeeemo

i have seen your album. you have one L400 and one lower xingu.

----------


## genes

Hi windy

Would be great if you could post the pictures of your 2 species here.

----------


## windy1958

just added 2 new pics to gallery

----------


## genes

I'll post the pictures up here for easy referencing. So these are also known as L318?

Windy's Lower Xingu sp.

----------


## eeeeemo

hmm eugene, these aren't her only pictures..
got the unknown hypan one.. the unknown hypan is a L400 and the 1st picture above is L318 and bottom is lower xingu.

----------


## Cup

something along the lines of 99&#37; of most L-318 are not in fact that animal. The original fish listed in DATZ is nowadays considered L-401 (or so a few believe), thus the true nature of the number remains to be elucidated.

----------


## windy1958

eeeemo 

im a HIM not a HER

----------


## johannes

hey guys how about these?







i have plenty of these and all has belly markings, btw their body markings are varied as well, some with shorter and thicker lines...

labelled as L340 in every shop that sells them

i have 5-6 males at the size of 8-9 cm TL (6-7 cmSL) showing distinct odontodes and hairy pectorals.

some even look like windy's first picture

thanks..

johannes

----------


## weiquan

Dudes,

How about we refer to My Aqualog "all L-numbers" for some answers? or maybe more questions haha. But unfortunately, lower xingu is not inside the book. 

weiquan.

----------


## Cup

yes those are 340s

----------


## johannes

> yes those are 340s


you refering to mine? ( a bit look like 31 :Cool: , i have others at home with thicker lines though
 :Smile:

----------


## johannes

can someone verify how does L66 differ from some Hypancistrus sp Lower xingu?

does L66 have deeply forked tail?
i saw some Hypancistrus sp Lower xingu have deeply forked tail and soem dont...

and the same goes to L66, some forummers featured their L66 with deep cut caudal and soem possess normal caudal shape..

need to verify this...

thanks

johannes

----------


## genes

Which Hypancistrus Lower xingu species are you referring to? There are afew of them under this category i think, like L333, L236, L287, L399, L400. I'm not so sure of the fork tails. Maybe the same species can have both traits.

----------


## johannes

those hypancistrus lower xingu without L numbers lo :Smile:

----------


## genes

My undescribed hypan lower xingu have both fork and "un-fork" tail. So its damn confusing. They could be different species altogether, caught in the same area, sold under the same tag.

L66 and the undescribed hypan lower xingu are very different in body patterns in my opinion. With L66 have a finer and denser pattern.

----------

